# Notation Programs (sites, downloads, demos)



## Bob Morabito (Oct 22, 2017)

*Dorico* www.steinberg.net/en/products/dorico/start.html
*Free tria*l: www.steinberg.net/en/products/steinberg_trial_versions/dorico.html

*Finale* www.finalemusic.com/ 
*Free trial*: www.finalemusic.com/free-trial/ 

*Sibelius* www.avid.com/sibelius
*Free trial*: connect.avid.com/Sibelius-Trial.html

*Notion* www.presonus.com/press/press-releases/Notion-6
To get *demo *you need to create an account here: my.presonus.com/auth/login

*Musescore* musescore.org/
*Free program download*: musescore.org/en/download/musescore.dmg 

*Lilypond* www.lilypond.org/ 
*Free program download*: lilypond.org/download.html

*Overture* sonicscores.com/overture/
*Demo* sonicscores.com/downloads/

Thanks Bob https://soundcloud.com/bob-morabito


----------

